# /bin/sh and autocomplete



## Siassei (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello,

How do I enable the auto-completion in a /bin/sh console?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 3, 2011)

You use a shell that supports autocomplete.   sh(1) doesn't.


----------



## Siassei (Jun 3, 2011)

What shell has equal function as the bash shell? How can I change the shell? (I come from linux, sorry).


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 4, 2011)

If you want bash, just install shells/bash. From there you can use chsh(1) to change your shell.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 4, 2011)

I hear zsh has auto-complete down to a science shells/zsh


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 4, 2011)

shell/mksh is best and sh compatible
+ it's as fast as sh (unlike bash)


----------



## mix_room (Jun 4, 2011)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> If you want bash, just install shells/bash. From there you can use chsh(1) to change your shell.



Just remember that it is bad to change your root shell to something that doesn't live under /bin/


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 4, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Just remember that it is bad to change your root shell to something that doesn't live under /bin/



Sage advice. Actually, I would argue that root's shell should *never* be changed. If you really want a different shelled root account, either exec your shell of choice after logging in, or enable the toor account and set its shell to be what you want.


----------



## tingo (Jun 5, 2011)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Sage advice. Actually, I would argue that root's shell should *never* be changed. If you really want a different shelled root account, either exec your shell of choice after logging in, or enable the toor account and set its shell to be what you want.



FWIW, I routinely change the root shell on my machines to /bin/sh (I prefer that over csh), and have done so since the FreeBSD 3.x days, with no ill effects. YMMV.


----------

